# what type of corn snake?????



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

:welcome:could you tell me what type of corn snake my snake is??? its orange with red dots, its like a normal corn but with no black and red eyes?????????????


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

heres a bigger pic.... plz leave comment if you no...


----------

